# Amaze-Bobb, the tiny 2-legged poodle



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Hello PF! I want to share Amaze-Bobb with you all because he is, as his name suggests, amazing! He had a life that was unimaginably torturous, to say the least. My husband and I will be adopting him from Synergy rescue in San Diego in mid-June. About 3 weeks from now!

At the end of January this year I was forwarded an email from a rescue titled "poodle with 2 legs / amputee due to neglect / at Carson / Foster needed". When I opened the email the image of an amputated paw and removed rotten teeth greeted me. When I'd swallowed my shock I read the situation: "...This poor angel came into the shelter so severely matted that ---- the matts on his legs actually cut of the circulation to 2 of his legs. One of his legs self-amputated due to the lack of blood flow. The other leg had to be amputated by the medical staff. He's an 8 lb, 10 year old, 2-legged poodle who needs a soft lap to sit on in his golden years. We know its a lot to ask - but we have to try! He has endured such misery and pain his entire life - he so deserves to be smothered in love and kindness for his remaining years."

I scrolled down through the photos, jaw dropped with hand over my mouth. Tears welling, along with an intense desire to help. I didn't have a foster at the time, having just come back from vacation, so immediately emailed the rescue. I responded, "Oh my god. Put me down as a potential temp foster for this guy..." Here are some of the more than two dozen photos, *extreme warning that these photos are very graphic* including blood, and include images of how he came in so severely matted, his amputated back leg, the bone sticking out of his front leg, and the amputated paw and removed teeth. You can't unsee them. View at own risk.

Here is a good before & after, the after being weeks after.









I learned that Bobb had been owned by homeless people who never took care of him. Never groomed, brushed, clipped, or bathed. His fur cut through skin, muscle, tendon, and bone, on two of his legs. When he was taken by animal control and [sedated of course] shaved at the shelter his back left leg just came off. Completely closed wound. The leg had only been held on by tightly matted fur at this point. His front right leg was horrific. The fur was cutting through just above his wrist leaving a necrotic, swollen, infected paw dangling from his leg. Vets removed it at that spot, leaving bone which is still exposed. They should have taken the entire leg or at least cut it back to close it over with skin because exposed bone is a risk for infection not to mention really painful for Bobb. I'm not sure what the longterm solution for this will be. Oh, and the homeless people _came to the shelter to try to reclaim him_. There is a case against them, though I have no details about it.

He stayed with the rescue director for a week before coming to us. We had him for a week, then he went back to her for a week, then back to us for a week, then as we were preparing to move back to Colorado after several years in San Diego he stayed with her while we lived with a friend as our house was on the market. We visited them a couple times and got frequent updates.

We learned that Bobb has hip dysplasia, arthritis, and multiple old fractures. He's one busted up little dog but despite that he is happy, alert, active, and on his way to being as healthy as he can be. He's a cranky old man and likes his space to be his space without other pets in it (my 2 huskies and 2 cats don't bother him, they're all used to fosters).

The rescue director had originally been planning on sending Bobb to someone else, but it wasn't going to work out. I didn't know that when I said I seriously wished we could adopt him after one of our visits while saying goodbyes. She looked at me and said, "Well, he's available!" My heart pounded and I couldn't believe it! We thought about it hard over the weekend, thinking if this was best for our family, if we could afford him (rehab, vet bills, etc) and decided to adopt him. The timing wasn't quite perfect as we were about to move, so the rescue director is hanging on to Bobb until mid-June when she's flying out with him to hand him over to us. We're so excited, and I have a lot of learning to do in the mean time!

And what is Bobb up to during this time? Well with the rescue director he's visiting kids with special needs and a child oncology clinic to spread love, understanding, and teaching that disabled and different and broken does not mean worthless but means loveable and amazing.

Bobb will be in physical therapy. We are considering a prosthetic on his front leg, or possibly wheels. His right shoulder is completely atrophied, it's creepy. You can feel bare scapula under the skin and I don't know if that muscle can ever come back- a prosthetic would be useless without being able to have muscle and control of it.

For the rest of his life Bobb will be loved unconditionally and without pity. Yes, his story of trauma and torture will break your heart, but dwelling on that does him no good and it is not good for us either. I don't know that Bobb. The Bobb I know is this magical little 8 lb, 10 yr old, 2 legged dog that somehow despite our best efforts has stolen our hearts and we will love him and spoil him and give him our best for whatever time he has left on this Earth.

Here is some Amaze-Bobb amazingness. Some links for videos of him hopping around too, his ears are the best floppiest things ever!

Leaving the shelter, January 29th, 8 days after arriving and looking like Dobby the house elf.









He fits between my husband's leg and the armrest on the recliner so perfectly.









Just before a haircut, end of March









After haircut!









After another haircut and a dental for the few remaining teeth









First big walk with me, 3 miles. (Baby-wearing moms, this was my first time using a wrap, we're better at it now!)









Couple more from his time with us



























And videos!
Belly loves
https://www.facebook.com/animalsyne...19248264/?type=3&video_source=pages_video_set

Slow motion hops, LOOK AT THOSE EARS OMG
https://www.facebook.com/animalsyne...99449086/?type=3&video_source=pages_video_set

Seriously, those ears.
https://www.facebook.com/animalsyne...12111415/?type=3&video_source=pages_video_set


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

That is such an amazing story. Bobb is the sweetest looking little guy! You guys are definitely going to have years of good times together.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow, that's quite a story....heartbreaking, yet uplifting when you look at how he has responded to LOVE and care. Bravo!

Welcome to Colorado...I am in Fort Collins. We have an excellent Veterinary teaching hospital here where they do some pretty incredible work with prosthetics and rehab. 

Please keep us updated with pictures and progress reports. 

Viking Queen
P.S. Love the House elf ears! What character they add.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That is a heart wrenching story, but what a happy ending! That smile on his face is priceless, 
I am so happy to hear that he will have such a wonderful home with you!
And I know you called him a "grumpy old man", but honestly he looks like a young dog to me ( his teeth may have appeared older than he is just due to the utter neglect, and I am sure horrible nutrition). I hope that he will have many happy years with you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a heartbreaking story with a HAPPY ending thanks to your big big heart!!
I live in San Diego and until now never heard of Synergy...... (there are so many rescues organizations here!) It's nice to know they deal specifically with the 'lost causes'! What a ridiculously cute guy Bobb is! He's going to have a fan club here!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

If there is a medal for rescue adoption. I will sign the citation.
Eric.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> What a heartbreaking story with a HAPPY ending thanks to your big big heart!!
> I live in San Diego and until now never heard of Synergy...... (there are so many rescues organizations here!) It's nice to know they deal specifically with the 'lost causes'! What a ridiculously cute guy Bobb is! He's going to have a fan club here!


A couple months before moving I unfollowed over 30 rescues on Facebook because at that point I couldn't foster and it was hard seeing so many dogs in need and not be able to help. I did, however, make a list of the ones I unfollowed. First are general support resources, and the last few after the main list are the select few I continue to follow.

San Diego Animal Support Foundation
Animal Welfare Foundation of San Diego
ARRF (Animal Rescue Resource Foundation)

SD Spaniel Rescue
Aussie Rescue of San Diego
Aussie Rescue So Cal
Bichon FurKids Rescue
Thrive Animal Rescue
Pug Rescue of San Diego County
The Barking Lot
Rhodesian Ridgeback Rescue - California Region
SPOT Saving Pets One at a Time
Dogs on Deployment: San Diego Chapter
The Animal Pad
Helen Woodward Animal Center
Second Chance Dog Rescue, San Diego, California
Baja Dog Rescue
Dogs Without Borders
San Diego Humane Society
Labrador Rescuers of San Diego
It's The Pits Dog Rescue
California Pit Bull Rescue
Passion for Pitties Rescue group
Labradors and Friends Dog Rescue
Four Paws Coonhound Rescue & Friends
Chihuahua Rescue of San Diego
Southern California German Shepherd Rescue
Prairie Pitbull Rescue
Husky Camp
ARA Canine Rescue Inc, doing business as Alleys Rescued Angels
Coastal German Shepherd Rescue

Ferdinand's Familia & Rescue
Horses of Tir Na Nog
Pit Bull Rescue San Diego
Synergy; a rescue, rehab & sanctuary for special needs animals
Lionel's Legacy


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> And I know you called him a "grumpy old man", but honestly he looks like a young dog to me ( his teeth may have appeared older than he is just due to the utter neglect, and I am sure horrible nutrition).


That is entirely possible. We estimate he's about 10 based on his condition (not sure if homeless people gave an age on him) but he has such a young puppy-ish face and though I do joke about him being a grumpy old man, imo small dogs have every right to give appropriate "I'm tiny, you're huge, please don't smash me" grumbles and snaps to my huskies and even to my cats. He could be half his suspected age for all I know!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for saving this baby!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, what an awesome little guy! He's adorable!

Thank you so much for falling for him, I am so looking forward to hearing all about his wonderful new life!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I am crying.. Such a sad story turned around to such joy and happiness!!!! I am so glad that he will never have to worry about being mistreated ever again. His expression is so wise, and eyes so full of love. Bobb, you are a very special boy!!! Much love to Bobb and his new family. Don't forget to keep us updated on how he is doing.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Forget "Marley and Me." If Amaze Bobb's story doesn't go viral, I'll eat my hat. The videos on Facebook of him hopping along, ears flapping, well . . . I just sat there with my jaw hanging down. I had no idea that such two-legged locomotion is even possible. Thank you for posting, and for giving a sweet poodle a new lease on life.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sibe said:


> That is entirely possible. We estimate he's about 10 based on his condition (not sure if homeless people gave an age on him) but he has such a young puppy-ish face and though I do joke about him being a grumpy old man, imo small dogs have every right to give appropriate "I'm tiny, you're huge, please don't smash me" grumbles and snaps to my huskies and even to my cats. He could be half his suspected age for all I know!



If you have a mind to get him health insurance despite the pre-existing problems, the younger your Vet estimates him, the cheaper it will be. Also if the Vet calls him a poodle mix, since you really don't know his heritage, it will be about 30 percent cheaper than a poodle.
And honestly, looking at his skin and his clear eyes, I would not judge him to be any more than five. Maybe younger considering the toll that his horrible experience must have taken on him. 
And yup, I know just what you mean, my little Tangee was always grumbling at everyone - it was the only defense that she had. Her nickname was Chuckie, after the doll in those movies because of the faces that she used to make.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Absolutely amazing! He is such a sweetheart and you are wonderful for taking him in. I too have a special needs toy poodle (only one eye and a deformed leg) and it is amazing how they don't let their disabilities get in the way. If the same thing happened with humans I'm sure we would be complaining away, lol. I know I would! 

At the clinic I work at we have a Pit that was tied to ATV as a pup and drag behind it then set on fire. She lost part of her front leg and her other foot was crushed and had to be pinned back together. My point is she has a prosthetic and although she is great using it that limb really throws her off balance and it is constantly getting beat up from simple daily activities. All the constant damage causes painful scar tissue to build up and she is always coming in to have that scar tissue resected. This means general anesthesia and multiple weeks of bandages for her about every 6 months. We have tried to tell the owner taking the rest of the limb off is a better option but for some reason they don't want to.
Have the vets that cared for Bobb feel he is fine to keep the limbs or is it a matter of the risk with his other issues? I would think taking the extra weight of the limbs off would help lighten the load on his back and hips as well as help him balance better. 

The way my little girl has to walk with holding her leg up all the time is causing strain on her back which is causing her back to be painful. She was on steroids for skin issues so we couldn't give her pain meds and had to do laser therapy instead (which helped a lot by the way) but I'm thinking her leg is probably going to need to come off soon now that it is causing issues with other body parts. Her muscles for that leg are atrophying like Bobb's are too. She still uses it at times though so there is still some muscle mass. It really is quite unusual and weird to feel. You can feel every single bone that makes up her leg and shoulder and it is so creepy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is truly one of the most amazing and touching rescue stories I have heard. This boy is blessed you found him. I want to thank you for giving him a chance at life and love. You are incredible!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

New video today from rescue! https://www.facebook.com/animalsynergy/videos/880150735376539/

Also, thanks for tips on insurance. Is there a thread around here that discusses pet insurance?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sibe said:


> New video today from rescue! https://www.facebook.com/animalsynergy/videos/880150735376539/
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks for tips on insurance. Is there a thread around here that discusses pet insurance?



What a sweetie boy!
There are tons of threads on insurance here - you can do a search, but although there are several good companies, I do think that Petplan is probably the favorite. In addition to it being generous, comprehensive coverage, I personally have filed probably 40-50 claims with them in the less than three years that my 2-3 girls have been covered, and have found them to be extremely fair, favoring on the side of the customer in their interpretation of their policy - the vast majority of the time they just pay without question, and the couple of times that I have had small disagreements with them, they have changed their decision simply after discussing it with me, or after a short note from my Vet.
I believe that they are the only company that offers 100 percent coverage, and I really like that, because if I am going to pay good money every month, I want my worries totally gone!
But of course, as with any insurance, any pre-existing issues would not be covered...


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

He has ALL the pre-existing issues lol. Bad teeth, hip dysplasia, arthritis, I called and they won't even cover physical therapy for him.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sibe said:


> He has ALL the pre-existing issues lol. Bad teeth, hip dysplasia, arthritis, I called and they won't even cover physical therapy for him.


Yeah, that sucks, but that would be the same with all the insurance companies. It would only cover new, unrelated things...


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Welcome!!! I'm fourdogs over on dog forums! I love some Amaze bobb!  Glad to see him again and can't wait till he's home with you!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What sort of physical therapy does he need? If is a hydrotherapy, maybe you could talk to someone with a pool, or even make a little pool for him. (I'm thinking stock waterer type thing, maybe) OOO, what about a training facility that offers dock diving? I bet they wouldn't mind letting him use their pool!

I know there's a pet chiroprator school locally that asks for people to bring in pets to practice on. I am hoping to get my schedule lined up with theirs for one (or more) of my guys. 

Hmm, isn't there someone on this forum that does some chiro work with her poodle? Seems like I remember watching some videos she posted of the exercises they did at home. 

Just thinking 'out loud' here and hoping some of my demented ramblings might spark a few ideas for you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Also check out fitpaws.com - their stuff is often used in rehab, but is reasonable enough to get a couple of pieces at home Timi has the donut and the peanut, but he should probably start with one of the lower things.
And for a dog his size, a kiddie pool in the yard would work just fine!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

How lucky you are to have such a wonderful little boy! He is ADORABLE and looks like a JOY to be around! You and your family must be very special to have been able to adopt him. I really will be looking forward to hearing about his antics and the happy life he will have!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Don't know exactly what he'll need. Rescue has only taken him once as far as I know (which really makes me angry, in the mean time my friend has been fostering a cocker spaniel with a severed spine whose rear was ragdoll limp at first and he can now walk- stagger!- after a couple months of intensive rehab include nightly stim on his rear legs, chiro, PST (no chiro during pst or for a few months after), cold laser, manual (stretching and such), acupuncture, hydrotherapy in both swimming and water treadmill.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

I do have Paw Pods and a Balance Disc. I'm in the Canine Conditioning group on facebook which is awesome, but before I do much of anything I need him to be seeing a professional.

I have done nub stretches with him  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaMn67o03lc


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Bobb went to the vet today, he's fine just some upper respiratory funk which is being treated. 
"Amaze Bobb is under the weather today. He's lethargic, his nose is runny, he has a crunchy sound coming from his chest and he just doesn't seem like himself .. We are at the vets now and ready to get down to business. He has a new life ahead - a life that will be so magical that he will not know what hit him. -- So let's do this little man. Let's get you feeling better and ready to begin your journey of love, inspiration and feeling amazing..."

They also drew blood just to make sure everything is going well inside. He's only been off the streets for 4 months so we're being very proactive and trying to catch anything that may be developing. Results will be back early next week.

While the URI is no big deal, is does mean he's missing a few appointments to meet with kids at the oncology clinic which we were all looking forward to. Ah well, feel better Bobb!

Bobb with rescue director in San Diego. Counting down the days, he flies in with her on June 16th in the evening and I talked with her today and we agreed it would be good to let him settle with her for the night and my husband and I will pick him up the morning of the 17th.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Great story, thank you so much for sharing. Blessings to you and your husbandfor being amazing to rescue amazing bobb!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He is soooo freakin' cute! What a brave, happy little man. 

Best wishes he gets over his URI quickly and can move on with his wonderful new life. 

What an inspiring little guy!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Sooo I bought this today at REI. It was on sale for $35 (check online! Closeout sale, limited sizes left of tiny Bobb-sized 9 and jumbo mastiff sized 33 is all I see). Waterproof microfleece, and XS size. Hurtta coat!









Bobb is feeling better today, URI well managed with meds and love. And a heater and a humidifier!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

What an uplifting story! I hope we have years and years of Amaze-Bobb and his antics! There's a certain gleam in his eye that makes me think he's a real character who will just blossom under your care 

Thank you for adopting him! :angel:


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Blood work came back yesterday and showed elevated white blood cell count so he was put on antibiotics. Today he was still not acting well so he went back, and is now hospitalized with IV fluids and is being monitored, and still on antibiotics. He's in good hands <3


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Home from the vet, in good spirits and ate his 2nd dinner. He's fighting <3









He'll be here in 3 weeks!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Bobb is still struggling a bit. Still very lethargic, all he wants to do is sleep. Constant runny nose. They want to do an xray of his sinuses to rule out an isolated infection, tumor, etc. but he needs to be sedated for that, and he's not healthy enough for that right now. Still on antibiotics and near humidifier.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Putting that little man in my prayers................get well soon Bobb!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm just wondering if your precious little boy is getting any pain treatment through all of this. Treating pain helps the healing process and could reduce stress on his little body if he's not already getting it. I'm pulling for him to quickly recover from this setback.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Oh yes. At first he was getting Tramadol 3x/day and was still obviously in pain. He's come a long way in terms of having less pain but he's still had a hard life and will need pain management for the rest of it. I think he's getting Tramadol once a day still, along with other meds and supplements.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awww, sending the little guy big hugs from here :hug:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

How's Bobb doing today? Many loving thoughts in hoping he heals up fast!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Bobb is still struggling. He went back to the vet yesterday and will be there until at least Friday. Ton of green discharge from one nostril, along with the elevated WBC, and the vets are tentatively thinking he may have a tumor /cancer in his nose or sinus area. WBC has lowered some which is good, he had a blood test again on Monday. He has renal insuffeciency. Hoping to be able to sedate him to explore sinuses on Friday. This week he'll be getting xrays, fluids, bloodwork/labs maybe again, urinalysis, ultrasound, whatever else the vets may want to do to find the problem diagnose, and start treatment. The vet hospital gives a really great discount to the rescue but costs are still adding up so the rescue put out a call for fundraising to help cover it. They're willing to pay whatever it takes to find the problem, and then to hopefully get him healthy again.

He's supposed to be coming to us in 2 weeks. We'll have to take it one day at a time. As of now, I don't realistically expect that he'll be coming out on the 16th. I really hope he can, because that means that he'll be over the illness and healthy again, but he's struggling right now and there is no way we can have him make the trip- and come up to much higher elevation here in Colorado- if he's not 100% or close to it.









Tiny satellite


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Come on Bobb! You can do it!! There's a loving home just waiting for you.

:hug:


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hugs to Bobb and here's hoping for a super quick recovery so he can go to his forever home!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! Hope it's not cancer..........it doesn't seem right or fair for that poor munchkin to have to fight that too! C'mon Bobb, we want you to not only survive, but to be happy in your new home!!! A Poodle Prayer is in order!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

No, Bobb, you have earned a good life! Praying for you all!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Travel date has been pushed 2 weeks, as per vet recco. Post from rescue:

"This love nugget made it through surgery and we've discovered the source of his infection. He had a huge fistula (abscess) above his left canine; a pocket of raging infection. He's still got fits of sneezing, sinusitis, some nasal discharge & a bone infection. To be on the safe side he will continue to stay with the amazing folks at San Diego Bay Animals hospital. All his remaining teeth were removed to prevent further infection, except his bottom tooth will remain as this holds his jaw together."

He's looking a bit scraggly!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well thank goodness that it was something treatable! We are all rooting for you Bobb!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Great news!!!!!!! You must be relieved to hear it wasn't cancer! Wow! The Hospital where he is at is only 4.5 miles from me!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Very, very relieved. Big sigh of relief! We're asking the vets their thoughts on him living at elevation. It's been on my husband's mind as well as my own. The air is about 20% thinner here than at sea level, and it's also very dry. I'm not too concerned about him getting winded running around, but breathing in general and how he'll hold up here. If this sinus junk clears up and is not going to be a chronic issue as best as they can tell, then he should be fine.

We lived in Chula Vista the last 6 years. Quite a few rescue use San Diego Bay. Synergy, Lionel's Legacy, Frosted Faces. All those specialize in senior/special needs dogs. There was a woman in there once with a Boxer that looked in rough shape (but still 100% happy and wiggly because Boxer), I inquired and he'd just been rescued and whatever rescue he was from uses them.

And thank you all so, so much for your support, prayers, thoughts, well wishes, good juju, and everything you've been sending Bobb's way!


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

sound like he is finally on the mend and hopefully will be on you way soon you are a pretty special lady to take on such as such a dog. he desires it but so many people would not take on the financial and time needs required for him so thank you and I am sure he will thank you with unconditional love for years to ocme


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Amaze-Bobb is back home with the rescue director! The vets agree that bringing him to elevation and dryness should not be an issue at all when he's ready. Their guideline is to wait a week after nasal discharge has stopped, so we're currently planning to push the travel date 2 weeks- meaning he'll get here in about a month. The rescue has raised $845 of the $1800 cost of his treatment.









Meanwhile, my husky broke a tooth and is having that extracted on Monday as it's a molar and with dentin exposed is likely to some day get infected/abscessed. It also probably hurts, even if she's not telling us it does.









While, I'm at it, this is Kaytu (like "K2") and Denali. 5 yr old female huskies. Got Denali from an outstanding breeder, got Kaytu a year and a half later from a rescue.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Pretty Huskies!!!!! I have a friend who had a Husky that could 'talk' His name was Kenu and he could say "I luv you" as clear as day..........it was hilarious!!!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Aw! Ours don't do any specific syllables, but the white one Nali does know both "speak" to bark, and "taaaalk" to woo. Kaytu we're working on, she does a lot of *hilarious* woos on her own when she's extra happy/playful.

Old vid of Nali talking https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1vyWi2yoEw

Massive husky Xmas meetup (it was San Diego, they actually had 2 tons of snow made and dumped into the park) we got all the dogs woo-ing.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z0GABUrIno

We also got one of our fosters, an American Bulldog pup, to howl!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DH_o6hChD4


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Video of happy wiggles!
https://www.facebook.com/animalsynergy/videos/890130134378599/


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! Nali's 'voice' is just like Kenu's!!!! I bet you could teach her to mimic "I Love You" too!!!!!!LOL!!! What vocal kids!!!!!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

WONDERFUL NEWS! Bobb is feeling happy, active, and healthy again. I was sent a video of him playing, having his tummy tickled, he was hopping around and wiggling and back to looking like his usual amazing self. His vet check yesterday went great. His last recheck will be on Tuesday, and we're thinking the rescue director should be able to fly out with him before the end of the month.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Great update!!! Yay Bobb!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh I'm so glad! He's such a little trooper.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

That is such WONDERFUL NEWS. gave me goose bumps all over to hear that!

Yaaaaay for all of you!

Viking Queen


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Brilliant! Knew that boy was a fighter!!! Go Bobb!!!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Guess who's cleared to fly?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Yay Bobb!!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

June 29th!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Yaaaay for you and yaaaay for Bobb! That is exciting news. I am so happy for you all.

VQ


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

12 days!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

We're down to 6 days!

Here's Bobb hoppin' down a [very low traffic] street in San Diego with the rescue director.
www.facebook.com/animalsynergy/videos/897952383596374


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I can't see facebook posts from work. 

I wanna see him!

Hug him for me when he gets home, ok?


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

That video is adorable. I love Bobb!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Amaze-Bobb will be here in 3 1/2 days!
https://www.facebook.com/animalsynergy/videos/vb.463176140407336/900008586724087/?type=2&theatera


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)




----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

He really is looking great! Can't wait for him to get to you!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep. Yer gettin' a Poodle . You can tell from the wisdom in his eyes. He's fierce even after all he's gone through because he knows...he's Poodle.

Can't wait until he is in your loving hands, though it's clear you're adopting him from a very loving person's hands !


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Last night with the rescue director. She's so close to him, I know this adoption is going to be very bittersweet for her. Their flight comes in tomorrow evening.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Is he home with you yet? I am so excited for you !!!!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Marcie said:


> Is he home with you yet? I am so excited for you !!!!


Flight lands in 3 hours. I'm at the point where I'm going crazy, just trying to find more things to keep me busy! We'll be leaving in about an hour, picking up dinner on the way and bringing some for the rescue director.

He had a bath today, and did the mandatory post-bath breakdance after.
https://www.facebook.com/animalsynergy/videos/902789909779288


Let me ramble, that will suck up a few minutes!

Package from PetEdge with some grooming stuff that was supposed to be here Friday and was marked as delivered never came, today the tracking info shows it'll be here tomorrow.

I got food for Bobb today. He's been getting Primal, THK, Grandma Lucy's, and Party Animal organic canned so I picked up some Primal and GL. He'll be switched to more raw in a few weeks after he's more settled as I don't want to change too much at once. As he only has one tooth I'll be getting grinds for him, and figure I'll put my cats mainly on grinds because I'm tired of cutting up food for them. Typically I get a variety of stuff, chop it up, mix some of each thing into tupperwares and that'll last me a few weeks. But that's time consuming and if Bobb is going to get grinds then I might as well use it for the cats too to save me some time.

What else...

He'll be coming with us for a 4th of July mini-trip this weekend.

Rehab consultation is the 6th so we can keep his body strong. I'm hoping we can work with his chicken wing on the front and build muscle to get a prosthetic. I'm not sure if he still has bone exposed of if skin is naturally healing to cover it.

Bobb.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Rescue director just posted an update:









Amaze-Bobb takes to the skies = 2 legs, don't care
On behalf of Amaze-Bobb, let's make it an amazing day! Amaze-Bobb's is a journey of LOVE & INSPIRATION. Our sweet & spunky, itty bitty, courageous love nugget, AmazeBobb, is going to his forever home in Colorado today with Megan & Nate and their crew of companion animals. This is an exciting day for all of us, as we watch Bobb step out (or fly out, rather) into a new adventure with a family who’s going to shower him with love. This half pint has had quite a life's journey, and he’s come farther than we ever could’ve imagined.

Recap - Bobb came from LA - his was a story of severe neglect, abuse, and cruelty. His emotional scars were just as bad, if not worse, than his physical wounds. He is around 10 years old. That is a long time to only know pain. He was so severely matted that his fur tightened around two of his legs, cutting off circulation & thus, basically, self amputating. His fur was so matted above his face that he could barely see. If a door slammed, he would scream. He had no light in his eyes.

We make each broken, busted nugget a promise - we will love them madly & be their change. It took months, and we did not give up & neither did Amaze-Bobb. There were a few times that we worried he wouldn't make it, but make it he did! His spirit is healed, and his little body is as healthy as it will ever be, which means it’s time for him to go home. This is always a bittersweet moment for us, because we grow to love these special animals with all of our hearts. This is how we heal them. But we know this is absolutely what’s best for Bobb. I will miss the way he looks at me, his beautiful eyes, so full of soul and love and sparkle, the way he would get so excited and dance around when I came in the door, our morning belly rubs, and co-pilot trips to kinkos…

As we take to the skies today, please wish us well, and send Bobb some love and magic for his transition to a new life. We couldn’t be happier that such a loving and wonderful family has stepped up to adopt him. And we know he’s going to have a life more magical than his wildest dreams. We love you, AmazeBobb!

Here’s an extra special note from his new family. He’s sure going to be in good hands!

"At the end of January, a very special dog was in need of a temporary foster and after seeing his story I immediately emailed Synergy to offer our open foster spot to him. About a week later we brought Amaze-Bobb into our home. It was a magical week and my husband and I fell completely in love! He went back to Carla for more medical care and vet appointments and we missed him so much. When he came back to us for another week, my husband and I knew that we wanted to adopt Bobb, but the timing wasn't great. We were getting ready to move out of state back to our home state of Colorado, and going to be living with a friend until then, so Bobb went back to Carla for the next few months. We met up with her to see Bobb a couple times before moving, and the last visit told her how much we wanted him to be part of our lives forever. We all agreed, Amaze-Bobb would be coming to Colorado to be part of our family! For the rest of his life Bobb will be loved unconditionally and without pity. Yes, his story will break your heart, but dwelling on that does him no good and it is not good for us either. I don't know the Bobb who was suffering. The Bobb I know is, as his name suggests, this truly AMAZING little 8 lb, 10 yr old, 2 legged, 1 toothed dog who has stolen our hearts. We will spread his love and indomitable spirit in Colorado, and love him and spoil him and give him our best. We are so honored to be adopting Amaze-Bobb!"
https://www.facebook.com/animalsyne...41825.463176140407336/902876803103932/?type=1


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Waiting for the 'landing' update here!!!!! Love Ya little Bobb!!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Those most recent pictures of Bobb are truly AMAZING!! He lives up to his name or sure. What a bright eyed little cutie. The sadness and dispair clearly are gone and he has such sparkle. His coat also has changed dramatically.

I am sure it was a long and exciting day for all. Can hardly wait to see reunion pictures and hear of his fabulous new life.

Blessings to all, Viking Queen


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

A few for tonight. We're doing a photoshoot tomorrow so there will be maaaaany more! He did great on his flight. Definitely remembered us! Rescue director gave me his things, a new leash, some food and meds and supps (not currently on any meds, but things like Tramadol for days he seems sore). We talked for quite a while and she cuddled him and kissed him. She was fighting tears as we said our goodbyes. Bobb is settling in very well, I put him on my mom's lap and she really likes him (for anyone out of the loop, we moved from San Diego to Colorado a couple months ago so living with my parents until we get jobs and house here). He did appropriate "Hey hey hey, don't get my space!" grumbly barks at my huskies and cats at first but they're cool again now. He's been hopping around, checking out his new home, napping in laps, and is happy as can be. Welcome home, Bobb!

With husband









Yeah, we're excited!









Rescue director saying goodbye


















Belly loves









About to get in the car for the drive home


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Amaze-Bobb!!!

Welcome to your new fantastic forever home, you lucky chappy!!!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome home Bobb!!! So much love.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I am so happy to see he made it safely! I can hardly wait to see him in his new home surroundings and how he comes along. He looks so happy!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations, hope that you have a wonderful adventure!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Happy tears here!

VQ


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yay! he has fought so hard to get there! and you have been so amazing to bring him into your life because so many people would never dream of it. he is one special little man can't wait to here all of his new antics in his new exciting life!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh what a cute little family you make!!! So glad that little guy had so much will to survive and he ended up in the hands of people who saw his perfection and not his flaws!! Now I am going to be waiting for the update on his next challenges with his legs!!! DO keep us updated!!!! And don't forget the pics! Hahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

I was trying to get pictures up hours ago but the internet was being reaaaaaally slow. It's behaving right now, so here we go!










Smug little face.


























(Before there are any assumptions, I'm crouching down behind the fence and holding him, he's perfectly safe and supported.)




























HELP, THE CAT IS SMELLING ME! Such a weird cat, he's really a dog trapped in a cat's body.









I bought him a shirt today. On sale for $3. I just had to!









Facebook page will launch tomorrow, I'll post the link when it's ready


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I love Bobb soooo much. The pics are great, he looks so at home already! His smug smile is the BEST. ?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

So wonderful for you and him to be together


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Gaaaaaaahhhh, I'm in loooooooove!!!!!!! Bobb's smile is just the bee's knees !!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

YEA!!!! Bobb!!!! I LOVE the Photos! What a great little Guy! I can hardly wait for his Facebook page!!!! Question, are you going to groom him yourself?


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your support! <3

*FACEBOOK PAGE:* www.facebook.com/amazebobb



Marcie said:


> YEA!!!! Bobb!!!! I LOVE the Photos! What a great little Guy! I can hardly wait for his Facebook page!!!! Question, are you going to groom him yourself?


Yes, I'll be learning to groom him myself. I've watched a bunch of youtube videos, and have ordered everything I need to start. I have never groomed a poodle so we're in for some interesting haircuts! I'm going to keep him very, very basic to start; I plan on shaving down his face and feet and doing a 5 everywhere else. I groom my huskies including bathing, drying with HV dryer, and regular brushing, but poodles are a whole different world for grooming. I have clippers (with 10 and 5F blades), oil for clippers and a loose tile to rest the clippers on if it gets hot, shears (ball pointed, curved), pin brush, metal comb, already have a dremel and nail clippers and a few slickers. I can't wait to trim up his face and feet and to trim his nails, they're driving me crazy!! 

I'm a foot fanatic since my huskies are so active and one has sensitive feet. Feet are so important. I do their feet about once every 10 days, grinding nails down, clipping interdigital fur, and I also put on coconut oil as needed and they get Musher's Secret on before mushing, hiking, or walks on concrete.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Thank you all so much for your support! <3
> 
> *FACEBOOK PAGE:* www.facebook.com/amazebobb
> 
> ...


I am so glad. It will be less stressful for him and you will know what he will tolerate and what he can not and not force the issue but train him gradually to accept what needs to be done. Example: It took 3 people to cut my Pomeranian's nails when I used to take him to be groomed ... I now groom him and my poodles myself and I just put him on my lap and trim his nails in less than a minute. 

I am so excited about Bobb's Facebook page! I am going to be following him!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

He really, really needs his nails done. He's fine with the sound of the dremel, fine with it near him, fine with me holding his foot, but the instant it touches his nails (while off) he jerks his paw away and bites at me... gums me, really, only that one front tooth.

So, do I let his feet be a mess and have no traction and inhibited balance and affected movement for the next however long it takes to CC him properly, or do I force it today then work on it daily so it's never forceful again... he only has 2 feet to do.

His nails are too dark for me to comfortably use the nail clippers.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I use a dremel and I did have to force them to get used to it. Their first reaction was much like Bob's except for the biting. So I don't know if forcing Bob with all he's been though is the right thing. Maybe a vet could do them the first time and give him a little sedative and then after that you could go slowly every day. I'm not against sedatives for stress in dogs. I think it's better than the stress. JMO.

pr


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

don't force it, 

just like clippers get him used to the sound and feel and treat often

go one nail at a time each day

but you could gave your vet trim them to start off 

(oh all my girls gave dark nails so I lay them on their backs so I can play chase the quick with nail clippers)

some dogs just don't like their feet touched, but you may consider that his remaining feet hurt because all his weight is on them and he has to adjust his posture to merely hop around. Had a three legged cat took her awhile to adjust, and she still was a bit uncorfortable


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Sibe said:


> He really, really needs his nails done. He's fine with the sound of the dremel, fine with it near him, fine with me holding his foot, but the instant it touches his nails (while off) he jerks his paw away and bites at me... gums me, really, only that one front tooth.
> 
> So, do I let his feet be a mess and have no traction and inhibited balance and affected movement for the next however long it takes to CC him properly, or do I force it today then work on it daily so it's never forceful again... he only has 2 feet to do.
> 
> His nails are too dark for me to comfortably use the nail clippers.


I am not an expert but, if he is not happy about getting his nails done, what you can do is use the nail clippers and just clip off the very tip of the nail just a little bit. Then keep doing that once a week and it will eventually shorten his nails but more importantly he will realize it really doesn't hurt and there is nothing to fear about clipping nails. My boy Kirby was a terror at the groomer about his nails but when I started doing his nails he learned it was OK to get them done, especially when it ended with a treat.

Getting the hair off his pads will be important to keep him from slipping on the floor. Just take baby steps. Nothing has to be done all at once. Just a little at a time. I use the Arco Pink cordless clippers with an adjustable blade to clip my kids. They adjust from 9, 10, 15, 30 and 40. I have toy size dogs so the Arco cordless will clip the whole dog without getting hot. You can see GiGi is raising her foot in the picture.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

We weren't able to get nails done at all. We're doing CC that he can handle at his threshold point of touching the dremel while off to his nail immediately followed by treat.

I was able to trim the fur off his fuzzy Hobbit-like back foot with minimal stress (why that's so different from the dremel, who knows, but I'll take it!). We took play breaks so he could redirect his biting to a toy and have an appropriate outlet for that. In general I'm not a fan of using play for grooming and other times I want them learning to be very calm because it can rile them up, but it was working great for him by allowing the motion and movement and chomping that he'd been holding in while I was working on his foot. Any time he started struggling or mouthing at me or I'd hear an irritated grumbly sigh we'd pause, relax, then go again. Foot isn't perfect and it took probably half an hour to get to where it's at, but it's much better!

Also, this was the first time he's ever played with me! We've done silly "got yer tummy" belly rubs yesterday and such but never with toys. When we first fostered him, he was so traumatized and overwhelmed and stressed that he wouldn't play at all. He played once with my husband briefly, but that was it. He didn't play with the rescue director either, until the last month or so.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

I don't know what to do about grooming him unless he's sedated. Even wiping food off his chin he screams like I'm trying to kill him and bites me. I can't let his eyes get glued shut from goop. I can't let his nails go untrimmed. Ugggggh.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sibe said:


> I don't know what to do about grooming him unless he's sedated. Even wiping food off his chin he screams like I'm trying to kill him and bites me. I can't let his eyes get glued shut from goop. I can't let his nails go untrimmed. Ugggggh.



Aww, that is tough. How did the rescue director handle it? I hate to say it, but you might just until he has learned to trust more have to resort to burritoing or muzzling him to get the absolute musts done. But first I would try conditioning him to those two things with lots of positive reinforcement. Better than sedating him over and over :-(


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

We're doing a lot of counter conditioning. Set aside time every day to work on it, and throughout the day I'm touching and holding his legs, feet, ears, chin, etc.

He does well taking treats, I think I'll try to find a good groomer who will let me pump treats into him while he's being groomed.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Had a great time on the western slope of Colorado for the 4th! Will post more vacation pics later, husband took camera with him on a detour vacation to go visit my brother.









We kept him away from fireworks









And away from the firefighters' water fights.. I left Bobb with my mom to get a front row seat for the last water fight.


















6 hour drive back from vacation today. Great chance to work on touching head to toe. Not a single snarl or snap and I was able to touch and hold all legs, nubs, paws, toe nails, all over his head and mouth, around his eyes, and gently picked some eye goops out. We're getting there.

Held still and didn't resist long enough for me to hold fur back, get camera out, and take a pic, delete a blurry pic, and retake the pic. Good. Boy.


















I wouldn't move a muscle, and was resigned to my fate of living in my car until they both decided to get up.









When we got home, he was excitedly sniffing and showing interest in the tennis ball I use as a food dispenser for the cats, so I let him have a try.
https://www.facebook.com/amazebobb/videos/vb.924990094205737/927685640602849/?type=2&theater


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

He is adorable! The tennis ball video is Wonderful... He is so smart!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

TL;DR: Able to use scissors and Dremel a tiny bit now! And comb his legs!

SO PROUD OF BOBB!!!!!!!!!!! After 10 years of no grooming he was understandably frightened and stressed about having his nails done- he was also uncomfortable with being combed in some spots, and of the clippers and shears. Only a week ago, when a Dremel (turned off) touched his nails he would scream, cry, and bite frantically. I've been working on grooming with him every single night, and general handling and touching him all throughout the day when holding and petting him. Tonight we started with the shears, I'd stick the comb into the fur on his front leg (which only a week ago I couldn't hold his leg at all without the screaming and biting, let alone comb it- I just got to combing it last night) and cut the fur off the top. This made sure that should he get nervous and jerk his leg, I wouldn't cut him with the scissors. We got most of the top of his front leg done, which looks a little funny for now but it'll get better each day.

Then we moved on to the Dremel. We've been working on an upsidedown settle, which he's naturally good at. I sit on the floor with him supported between my knees, while he's upsidedown. This is a great position for doing nails because I can see his nails very well, he's not having to balance, and I can also see his face to make sure I'm not scaring or stressing him. I touched a Dremel to his back nails just now with it turned on!!!! Here was moments before trying with it on, I was holding my phone in one hand but what we'd been doing is I'd hold his foot while scraping a nail with the dremel turned off, then immediate treat (it was a few baby steps to even get to this point you see in the video: holding foot, bringing Dremel near, single light scrape, working up to multiple harder scrapes). For his front leg we're working on a paw target, meaning teaching him to extend his foot and place it on the end of the Dremel. Only one week ago he was baring teeth, snarling, and freaking out when the Dremel (off) touched his feet, and now he's offering to put his own foot on it. 

Bobb gets lots of treats and praise, breaks when he asks or needs it, and interruptions of scratches and belly rubs to make sure this training stays fun and as least stressful as possible. GOOD BOY, BOBB!!!

VIDEO: https://www.facebook.com/amazebobb/videos/vb.924990094205737/928520220519391/

Oh and something I'll add here and not post on his FB page, I also was able to hold a warm wet washcloth to his butt today and loosen up and pick out (yep, with my fingernails) two big pieces of poop that had been stuck in his fur that he previously wouldn't let me near. Yay!

-------
Also, went to rehab vet today. Got good x-rays, and they're referring me to the specialists in Denver an hour+ away to see about a prosthetic on his front leg. Back is likely not a good idea, his leg doesn't bother him but his knee does dislocate so with prosthetic use it would actually make his leg hurt more and he could need surgery, etc. They also said *they don't see any hip dysplasia or arthritis*.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a wonderful update on that cute little bugger! You are really progressing quickly with him on the grooming considering all the years he has gone without!!! And the Vet report sounds really good too! Will there be any surgical revisions on his 
front leg before he gets a prosthetic?


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

I'm shocked at how well he's doing with the grooming. I can't believe it. I expected it to be at least another week or two before being able to turn the Dremel on and touch to his nails. Just the other day I was stressing so much about his feet that I went to some great FB groups, but had people suggesting things like sedation to cut his nails to proper length and cauterize, and shear him while he's under. He's doing too well to put him through that and though I know his feet urgently need work, it's not an emergency situation imo.

Rehab vet was grinning while looking at x-rays and saying that he doesn't think any revision will be needed on the front leg. He was quick to point out and emphasize throughout that this isn't his real area of expertise though and the vet in Denver will be able to tell me for sure.

If the Denver clinic thinks he's a good candidate, and that it will significantly improve his quality of life, husband and I are going to have a serious talk about doing it. Cost is always a factor, and rehab vet said it would be around $1,500. Then after that we'd have physical therapy/rehab to teach him to use it and to rebuild the muscle that is gone. Rehab vet assured me that the muscle can rebuild, it's just severely atrophied due to lack of use. But it would come back. Something I'll have the Denver clinic reassure me of as well. I wish you could all feel his shoulder and arm, it's so creepy to have zero muscle and to feel his bare bones.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

He is just the sweetest thing! Doing so well, definitely living up to his amazing name!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I LOVE Bobb updates! He is the most wonderful little guy and you are a very special person to love him so unconditionally. When I saw his little face, he stole my heart. I don't apparently know how to Private Message it never seems to work for me, so here it goes:

I have used the photo you took of Bobb peeking over someone's leg in a painting I did of him and have attached it here for your approval. I would like permission to put it in several shows here in the Houston area. I want to call it "Bobb, Safe at Last". I did this little 8x10 painting in one afternoon, I just couldn't seem to stop, I had to paint him. To show the painting at any sanctioned show, I need your permission since I used your photo.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Marcie said:


> I LOVE Bobb updates! He is the most wonderful little guy and you are a very special person to love him so unconditionally. When I saw his little face, he stole my heart. I don't apparently know how to Private Message it never seems to work for me, so here it goes:
> 
> I have used the photo you took of Bobb peeking over someone's leg in a painting I did of him and have attached it here for your approval. I would like permission to put it in several shows here in the Houston area. I want to call it "Bobb, Safe at Last". I did this little 8x10 painting in one afternoon, I just couldn't seem to stop, I had to paint him. To show the painting at any sanctioned show, I need your permission since I used your photo.


Whaaaat that is AMAZING!!!!! Wow! That is my husband's leg, Bobb fits between his leg and the arm of the recliner, ]here's another angle. When you put it in shows, which is fine, the only thing I ask is that you have a mention of Synergy rescue in San Diego to bring awareness to the work that Carla and her team does. Maybe the name Synergy with the website? www.animalsynergy.org

And if I could save the photo to share on his page that would be great too, with your permission  Do you want to watermark the photo or anything first? Put your name/website/any way of contacting you so that people can find you and commission pieces? Or you can send me the info and I'll add it to the photo.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Whaaaat that is AMAZING!!!!! Wow! That is my husband's leg, Bobb fits between his leg and the arm of the recliner, ]here's another angle. When you put it in shows, which is fine, the only thing I ask is that you have a mention of Synergy rescue in San Diego to bring awareness to the work that Carla and her team does. Maybe the name Synergy with the website? base camp | Animal Synergy
> 
> And if I could save the photo to share on his page that would be great too, with your permission  Do you want to watermark the photo or anything first? Put your name/website/any way of contacting you so that people can find you and commission pieces? Or you can send me the info and I'll add it to the photo.


Thank you so very much! Yes, Yes, please use the photo of the painting anyway you want and Yes, I will make sure everybody that sees this painting knows about Synergy and the wonderful work they do. 

In fact once I have shown this painting, and if it wins ribbons in any of the sanctioned shows under the Lone Star Art Guild (LSAG), I will show it at the Annual LSAG Convention next year. Once it has won all the ribbons I feel it should, I want to either give the painting to you to keep or to Synergy to keep or for them to auction it off to raise money for their wonderful cause. I have another photo that was taken at the airport with Bobb in probably Carla from Synergy's arms that I want to try and paint as well. 

I "Liked" the Synergy page so I see the wonderful work they do and I am so impressed. I really have a thing for old, sick and injured dogs so they really hit home with me. 

I usually donate my paintings to rescues or dog food banks for their auctions to help them fund their operations. I don't have a lot of money and I just found out about two years ago that I had a knack for painting animals, so I figured this is one way I can help these different organizations out. Poodle Rescue of Houston will be selling tickets to raffle off a painting by me of the winner's dog at the Reliant Dog Show in Houston coming up on the 15th of this month. In fact last year's portrait winner "Bella" won a 2nd place ribbon in the Houston Art Society's Fall Show.

However, I think Bobb could get "Best in Show" this year with the right judge!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Marcie said:


> I usually donate my paintings to rescues or dog food banks for their auctions to help them fund their operations. I don't have a lot of money and I just found out about two years ago that I had a knack for painting animals, so I figured this is one way I can help these different organizations out. Poodle Rescue of Houston will be selling tickets to raffle off a painting by me of the winner's dog at the Reliant Dog Show in Houston coming up on the 15th of this month. In fact last year's portrait winner "Bella" won a 2nd place ribbon in the Houston Art Society's Fall Show.
> 
> However, I think Bobb could get "Best in Show" this year with the right judge!


Do I take this to mean that you don't want a watermark or any way for people to contact you? Even an email address I could put with it when I post? I'm sure some people who see your painting of Bobb will want you to paint their pets!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Do I take this to mean that you don't want a watermark or any way for people to contact you? Even an email address I could put with it when I post? I'm sure some people who see your painting of Bobb will want you to paint their pets!


Thank you for being so nice, if you would like to put my email address you can, it is: [email protected] I don't have a website or even cards. The photo of the painting is yours to use as you want. Next year I will arrange to get the painting to you so you will have that as well.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Marcie said:


> [email protected]


One "L" or two? Want to double check


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

MARCIE........................You are very talented and the fact that you use your gift to pay it forward brought tears to my eyes..........you renew my faith that their are still many people who care! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Two "l"s ONEALL


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> MARCIE........................You are very talented and the fact that you use your gift to pay it forward brought tears to my eyes..........you renew my faith that their are still many people who care! THANK YOU!!!!


Thank you so much for the kind words. It was the only way I could help some of these rescues when I don't have the funds. So many dogs are thrown away when then get old, sick or injured. They need shelter, food, medical treatment or just a lap to sit on. When a rescue needs help I would love to give them a wad of cash, but until I win the lottery, I do the best I can to give what I can. Sometime I see these horror stories of the dog that had its mouth taped shut or the little dog that was run over on purpose, I can't bear it, I have to do something. Then I see the stories like Bobb, how brave and resilient he is, how he was rescued by Synergy and got a loving home with a family willing to do what they can for him mentally and physically ... I just wish I could do more.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

The painting is getting a lot of love! The rescue director Carla shared it too on the Synergy page and on her personal page. Marcie, it really is beautiful and so well done. It brings tears to my eyes. I can't thank you enough, and best of luck at the art shows!!

--
This is how much fur I've cut off Bobb's front and back leg (plus a little from his front nub) over the last 2 days. He's not ready for clippers, and given that this is VERY much a work in progress with DS/CC and I'm nervous of him jerking his legs and cutting him, the method has been to have him laying down- sometimes sitting- and stick the comb into his fur. I then use the shears to trim off everything poking through the comb. This makes sure that even if he moves I won't cut him as scissors are blocked by the comb. The comb is caught/balancing on its own, my right hand has the shears, and left hand is distracting and reinforcing him with treats. Quite the process! Husband will be home tomorrow from his vacation and he will be a huge help as he can give treats while I shear and things will be much quicker.









He wasn't wanting to do Dremel work today, he's being doing so great that I didn't push it. He was letting me scrape each back nail with it off, but while on I only could do a couple instantaneous touches then he'd squirm. We did get a lot of fur off his legs today without any fuss at all so I'm happy.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sibe, I am so impressed with how much you're improving Bobb's life! I am really enjoying just lurking on this thread. Thank you for sharing him with us. 
:love2:

Marcie, your labor of love is incredible and inspirational! The soulful look you created in Bobb's eyes is, well, shoot, I have no words - just beautiful. It's happy and sad at the same time somehow. Such depth, I love it!


Wow, poodle people are the most amazing people........


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yeah - that picture!! Wow Marcie!! Brought a tear to my eye...

And I too am just loving hearing all about Amaze-Bobb's fabulous life now


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

You both are so wonderful in both rescuing Bob and Marcie you with your painting. God Bless both of you. Marcie, I would be glad to pay you to paint my girls, I will pm you


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Yesterday when I tried any grooming in the afternoon he wasn't sitting for it, way too wiggly so I waited until evening and he was great for me.

Thought I'd try something today, as I don't want him to think grooming can only happen at night. I've only been working with him at night, some time between 9-11pm.

After taking Kaytu mushing this morning, it was time to work on Bobb's handsome face. I was able to hold a warm, damp washcloth to half his face to loosen up dried eye goop. Then I used a flea comb to gently remove the goop which worked great! Repeated on the other side, then continued combing his entire face. He only had one small bitey outburst when the comb snagged a bit of hidden goop. Can't blame him for that! Overall he was very relaxed, calm, and let me do my thing. He's looking great! With husband's help I'll be able to trim up some of the fur around his eyes so that he can see better and his eye goops will be easier to wipe.









(Whale eye here was him looking at one of the cats I think? I wasn't restraining him, just supporting his head, see next photo for a real idea of how relaxed he was!)


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Good morning! Vet appt in an hour with regular vet. Needs a heartworm test so I can get some Heartguard for him. Mosquitoes are nasty in Colorado this year with all the rain.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

From the 4th


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Here is some grooming progress. It's not pretty, but hey, we're making progress! His back leg got a decent trim today, he was upsidedown between my legs while husband Pez dispensered treats to him. No outbursts or snarling or biting, yay! Still some fuzzy patches and his toes are really fuzzy.









These are his front nails, that I can't touch yet. He's been letting me use shears to trim what fur I can.









His back nails, which I've been able to Dremel a little.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Video of hopping, including some slo-mo.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

OMG, I am so in love with this little guy! God Bless you and your family for adopting and loving him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! He can really move!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Go Bobb! What a guy.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Prosthetic consultation day! See post, www.facebook.com/amazebobb/posts/933569283347818

We should hear results Monday, to know if the team thinks he's a good candidate.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

I am so impressed with this dog.

Every day.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Still no word on prosthetic, I thought I'd hear Monday. I called and left a message today.

Bobb went to Garden of the Gods with one of my my best friends and I.

He was Lion King'd









He sat on rocks









He hopped









His ears flew open in the wind and made my friend die of the cuteness









He was a little derpy



























A few from when we got home









One of my favorite pics so far, it shows his entire body so well and the look on his face is perfect.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

That's a miracle story, the little guy is like a fenix that was reborn wit the help of love :angel:

8 pounds? he's the same size as my boy Pompadour


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

He's 5.8 lbs now! I think the 8 may have been initial intake before shaving.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Such a precious boy . I know that area a bit, and it looks like you've had some rain. I know Bobb must work hard to hop along but know he needs his exercise. Does he seem to tire pretty soon or is he getting used to the altitude and peppy?


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

"Some" is an understatement. The entire state is green. In July!! So strange.

He does tire pretty quickly but it's a number of factors. His energy comes in bursts. At first, altitude is definitely a factor. Even myself on bike rides here I was swearing like a sailor the first couple weeks because my lungs were burning and I was gasping. I don't think it's a factor now, after almost a month. He has to work harder to balance. He's tiny and naturally that means much more effort to move. Think how many steps he has to take to cover 20 ft compared to bigger dogs. He doesn't seem to "get" walks. He'll follow me a short ways, like less than 50 ft, then stop. It's very similar to the way puppies and dogs that have never been on walks behave. He is very active though. He hops across the backyard which is big, he hops all around the basement, he plays at least once a day, and gets food dispensers to push around. Plus the training and grooming practice.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

The picture with his ears blowing back is just adorable!! Such joy in his face!

I was just "awww"-ing and hubby asked what about so I was telling him Amaze-Bobb's story... He couldn't believe how the little guy had survived before being rescued. Truly a miracle, aided by good vets and carers!

You're a wonderful person :angel:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely to see him blossoming in your care. What a huge spirit of determination in such a tiny body!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow, I had no idea Bobb could do that much activity! That is so cool. He obviously has an active mind, too.

When I was a kid visiting we had frequent thunderstorms many if not most afternoons in the summer. So glad it's been wet; less worry about fire...

Kisses to your little big guy from Ol and me . He really is amazing!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh so sorry, I wasn't trying to dictate about exercise or implying you weren't offering enough! I'm sorry, I've realized my post reads like I was. In trying to avoid concentrating on his disabilities and focus on all he can do it was worded very awkwardly. It's clear Bobb has his perfect home!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He is just wonderful! His bounce is so cute!

Thank you so much for giving him a chance and sharing his journey with us!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

More on his page, but Bobb is finally all nicely groomed! Today was belly, neck, chest, and legs.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha! He looks like he's smirking!!!!!! He knows he looks good and feels good!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I miss so much on this forum ( just don't have time) but I'm SO thankful that I came across this beautiful outcome about this precious Poodle! Today's pictures brought tears to my eyes. He's such a happy boy! God Bless you and Bobb!! 

Kathy


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hey Bobb
You look like one wild a crazy guy....
Pip Pip!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

I posted Bobb's story on Reddit. It hit the front page and got over 580,000 views! I then started to have people for websites contacting me, wanting to share his story.

I put together this submission to Bored Panda which they edited and cleaned up very nicely!
I Rescued A 2-Legged Stray Dog That Spent 10 Painful Years On The Streets | Bored Panda

David Andersen in DENMARK put together a great article too.
UTROLIGE BILLEDER! Sådan blev lille Bobb plejet tilbage til livet - MX.dk

Rough translation, if the part about gnawing his leg was translated correctly I've asked him to change/remove it as it's not correct.


> INCREDIBLE PHOTOS! How was small Bobb nursed back to life
> 
> The dog Bobb had been neglected for 10 years, but we managed to save him and give him a good life. See the cute pictures here.
> 
> ...


Currently an article in the works that will be up in the UK!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Haven't been on much lately- but Bobb's story was a wonderful thing to see upon return!

His story is a true testament to the power of social media in showcasing the spirit and resiliency of our canine companions- and the unsung efforts of the humans behind the scenes who make it happen. Thanks for sharing this- made my morning.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

I did a phone interview with Dogster yesterday! Will share links for stories as they come in.

New pics of the crew.
Black cat = Everest, boy
Tabby = Zebulon, boy
Red husky = Kaytu, girl
White husky = Denali, girl, who went inside as soon as I started taking pictures so here is a recent pic of her at our awesome 10 acre dog park
And of course The Most Amazing Bobb.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I admire the love and regard you have for animals, and I adore your furry crew! Bobb's remarkable, inspiring story continues to blow me away. I'm delighted to see it so widely shared. :clap2:


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Bobb in Thailand!
Thai story

Bobb in Poland!
Pies, który b??ka? si? dziesi?? lat po ulicach, dosta? nowy dom - TVN24


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!!!! I wonder what talk show will call you now? Do we have a star in our midst? Hahaha!!!!! Pawtographs please............


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I just saw this on Facebook! He is going viral! 

http://bobb.littlethings.com/amaze-...=LTas&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=rescue


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!!!! I wonder what talk show will call you now? Do we have a star in our midst? Hahaha!!!!! Pawtographs please............


I don't know! But unless it's somewhat local, we wouldn't do it. It's so not worth the stress of traveling and being on a stage. I'd be willing to do a Skype/Facetime thing though.



poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I just saw this on Facebook! He is going viral!
> 
> When They Chopped Off His Matted Fur, They Discovered THIS? My Heart Is BROKEN!


That is so cool!!!!! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Bobb's story is continuing to take off! I got a message from CBS Inside Edition (online version) this morning too.

The Dodo
https://www.thedodo.com/severely-matted-dog-recovered-1287294096.html

Daily Mail
Dog whose fur was so ungroomed and matted it cut off two of his legs | Daily Mail Online

Mirror
Poodle with homeless owner has two legs amputated after not being groomed in 10 years - Mirror Online

-----









New Belgium Beer & Film festival. He probably jumped off that while we were settling up for the shot, whoops!









Windows down, video on his page! > Visitor Survey <









Golden hour









Top of the stairs









And hi, this is me.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awwwwww!!!!! That picture of him looking out of the car window...


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh Bobb!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Inside Edition!!!!
After 10 Years of Never Being Groomed, This Two-Legged Poodle Underwent an Incredible Transformation - Inside Edition


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*YAY* for the ever increasing coverage of Bobb's amazing story! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Bobb is all over the internet, and his page has over 3,000 "likes" which just blows my mind!

Recent pics...

Went to the dog park for the first time. DON'T PANIC (<-- large, friendly letters). It's a huge 10 acre park, we went during the early afternoon so there weren't many people, he was wrapped to me the entire time, and no dogs showed any interest in him at all because he's quite boring to other dogs just being wrapped up not doing anything. He loved watching the other dogs.


















My good friend is a artist/cartoonist and made a cover photo for his facebook.









Derps









"New toy?! For ME!??!?! Oh, why thank you!"









Nommable. It's a Mammoth Flossy Chew, Cloth. Softer than the regular rop material.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

I entered Amaze-Bobb in The Honest Kitchen's Calendar Contest, would appreciate votes! His honest confession:
“I suffered for years, but now I am HAPPY and LOVED.“

The Year's Most Honest Pets from The Honest Kitchen®


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just voted! Bobb is already a winner in my book.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I too just voted! Yay, GO BOBB!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Sibe! I was just watching Animal Planet.....................How close are you to 
Dr Jeff the Rocky Mountain Vet hahahaha!!!!!!!!!??????? He is sooooo cool! Love his attitude on taking care of everybody's animal reguardless of their ability to pay and all his outreach programs are wonderful!

P.S.
Gonna vote for Bob of course!!!!!!!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Go Bobb! Voted too.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

New sweater!









Thank you so much everyone who has voted for him in the calendar contest!!
http://honestpetcalendar.com/vote/20e77e00c8ee82d11b03ad78e5547f3e


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Awww, what an adorable sweater!! You look so cute Bobb!!!

I went in to try and vote again, but it wouldn't let me. I thought maybe it was one of those contests where you can vote once a day. I guess not. But that's okay, I'm rooting for you precious little guy!!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Kathy Ann said:


> Awww, what an adorable sweater!! You look so cute Bobb!!!
> 
> I went in to try and vote again, but it wouldn't let me. I thought maybe it was one of those contests where you can vote once a day. I guess not. But that's okay, I'm rooting for you precious little guy!!


It's a one time vote. I've voted for a few other pets too, there are some great submissions!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Just voted!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Voted, he is in the top 25% it said


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Physical therapy day! They said he had to go to rehab, he will go go go. Massage, stretches, laser, and balance on the Fitpaws bone. We have daily homework (several minutes 3-5x a day) and he'll be going in once a week for the next 4 weeks. He did AWESOME and was so good for us.

Waiting room









Feeling for sore spots and tightness









"Treat? Treat? Treat? Treat? Treat?" And this is why you didn't get fed your breakfast, little Bobb.









Cookie stretches


















On the Fitpaws bone


















Laser


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Yay Bobb update! What a champ, he's doing so well!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

I've been posting a lot on his Facebook  www.facebook.com/amazebobb


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Just voted for your little boy on every device with every email addy I have  He is so cute, and beyond lucky to have you as a mom!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Hey everyone! I'm still continually updating Bobb's facebook page ( www.facebook.com/amazebobb ) but wanted to share this extra special day here too.

Bobb had his 4th physical therapy session today. While waiting, I weighed him and he's down to 5.0 lbs which is great. He was 5.8 lbs at the beginning of July, and 5.5 a couple weeks ago. We (me and his therapists) agreed to slim him down a touch as he had a little unneeded padding on his ribs and we want him as light as possible to ease the impact on his joints. He's a good weight now, and mostly we'll be eyeing him and feeling for ribs from here on and be too concerned about the number on the scale as he'll be working hard and building muscle.

Bobb hit the "pool" today and did so well! They don't have a pool but we used the underwater treadmill tank, plus his wonderful rehab therapist holding him. The XS life jacket was huge on him so I will look around and see if I can find a life jacket tiny enough for him to use. Bobb also had laser treatment today, did a lot of balance work, and even cavalettis. It was several "strides" between each pole to make sure he could hold his balance over them. He was bouncing over at first but with practice he began a slower step over them. Good boy! He got a massage after the laser, and they found ZERO trigger points for the first time. This means no points of pain, tenderness, soreness... his back is not painful anymore!

VIDEO OF BOBB SWIMMING!!! https://www.facebook.com/amazebobb/videos/970576532980426/

I'll bring my better camera next week.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow Bobb has come so far! He's such a little trooper. You're doing an amazing job with him Sibe. Love Bobb!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Wow! Bobb has come such a long way! I didn't know he had a FB page. Off to look at it now!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Thank you so much to everyone who took the time to vote for Amaze-Bobb in The Honest Kitchen's Calendar Contest. HE WON!!! With 592 votes, he made the Top 5 and we get $300 worth of products of our choosing. We're getting one of each of the grain-free formulas, as well as some treats (I worked it well and am getting $299.92 worth of products- free shipping too). The grand prize winner is selected by THK from the top 5 and will win a trip to San Diego, where we spent the last 6 years, where I was involved with the shelter, rescues, and fostering, and where we have many friends so it would wonderful to win a trip back there!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

YAY! I knew I voted for a winner!  Bobb is all that and more!! *CONGRATULATIONS!*:whoo:
Hope you win the trip to San Diego too!:clover:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We all knew he was a winner....and now he proved it!!! Hope you win the trip back here!!!!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Of course in the excitement and joy of the THK contest, it's also a time I've been struggling.

Confessional time. Bobb is getting healthier and stronger every day. His physical therapy appointment on Monday, he didn't have any trigger points (areas of pain, soreness) down his back or anywhere else. He's more flexible. His muscles are relaxed. He's not in any pain. His balance is improving- though he still does the adorable-sad thing of plopping his head down on the grass to keep his balance while he pees. His back is straighter when he hops or sits, and he lays down straighter. He plays, he runs, he romps.


The better he feels and the more his body heals, the harder it is for me to be reminded that he wasn't always this way. I've looked through the 2 dozen "before" pictures many, many times as I selected photos to share on different online forums and media outlets. They are graphic and sad but haven't bothered me because he is now loved and taken care of. Let the past be the past. I didn't know that Bobb. The Bobb I know is the "after" Bobb. Now, as he's completely pain free and the healthiest and strongest he's been in his entire life, they bother me. He had the potential to be this "after" Bobb for his entire life. Instead he suffered unthinkable torture for a decade.

Every person who sees him wants to know his story. "What happened?", "Was he born that way?" and I relive it. Bobb gets passed around into the arms of strangers, soaking up the attention and affection, and I talk about how his fur completely self amputated two of his legs and his rotten teeth all had to be removed but for 4. I love sharing his story. I really do. It is inspiring, unbelievable, and tragic but ultimately heartwarming. He suffered every second of every day and night for years in excruciating pain. Look at him now... other than the obvious outward sign of being down a couple legs, you wouldn't know he had suffered a day in his life. He is happy, sweet, fun, and not living in the past. He doesn't feel sorry for himself. He lives life, and loves life. I am so proud of him. We focus on this, always. Bobb is Bobb, and he is not defined by how many legs he has or what he's been through. It's important to recognize the suffering, but we cannot dwell on it or feel sorry for him. I hurry through his backstory and talk about him now. The "after" Bobb is worth loving, and "after" Bobb doesn't need pity and people feeling sorry for him. He deserves for strangers to be smiling and happy to meet him, as any other dog.


Yet my heart will always be broken for him. There are some wounds that will never heal.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sibe said:


> ... He doesn't feel sorry for himself. He lives life, and loves life. I am so proud of him...
> Yet my heart will always be broken for him. There are some wounds that will never heal.


I am proud of and awed by you both. Bobb has the heart of lion. And you have the kindness of a saint.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Bobb wasn't selected for the Grand Prize winner, but I'm super happy with Top 5. This guy is the winner:









Husband with the dogs. Kaytu, Bobb, and Denali.









And I'm shamelessly self promoting, I make paracord dog & cat collars, as well as leashes, and I give a portion of profit to rescues. From now until Christmas all donations will go to Synergy, Bobb's rescue. I have over 40 colors to pick from. All custom made, pick your own color(s) and let me know the length of collar. Collars are not adjustable. Leashes are 4' and 6' or I can do custom lengths and special requests like leash splitters.

*Etsy page*: www.etsy.com/shop/Paracordon

Tiny 1/2" collars, for toy breeds and cats. Cat collars have breakaway buckle. (Top yellow & black collar here is 3/4")









3/4" collars









1 1/4" collars









Leashes


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Today was his last of the 5 sessions of rehab! We're going to continue but gradually fade out our visits. We're skipping a week, then will skip 2 weeks. At that point we'll reevaluate. He'll be swimming once a week at home in the tub on the weeks we don't go to the physical therapist.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

We got our order from The Honest Kitchen today! Our free goodies we selected, from Amaze-Bobb getting Top 5 in their calendar contest. Thank you everyone who took the time to vote for him, he got a total of 592 votes.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Shadow nub


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

[Copy-paste from my FB post]

Amazing art of an amazing dog for an amazing cause.
*Custom portraits, and coming soon...prints of Amaze-Bobb!

~~~
This beautiful work of art was made by Carla, the director of Synergy; a rescue, rehab & sanctuary for special needs animals, the collaborative savior of Bobb and countless other special needs dogs. Whatever the dog's concerns, it's no concern. Blind. Deaf. Cancer. Heart problems. One eye. Old. Really old. Even older. Paralyzed. Terrified. Terminally ill. Two legs. No teeth. Emotionally traumatized. Skin condition. Daily medication. Every dog taken into Carla's arms and into foster receives nothing but the best. Love. Dignity. Respect. Kisses. Snuggles. Warmth. Safety. Medical care. Rehabilitation. Souls are restored and dogs are given the best life possible for whatever time remains, be it days or years.

Carla has passion and talent, for both rescuing special needs dogs and creating custom brilliant art. I had seen her work online and was in awe seeing them in person the first time because of the textures and vibrancy. From the moment Nate and I decided to adopt Bobb I knew I'd want one of Carla's pieces for Bobb. Bobb art. I could think of no better way to say thank you. Thank you for saving special needs dogs. Thank you for being someone who makes a difference. Thank you for spreading the love and magic of these dogs. Thank you for trusting us and having faith that we will give Bobb the best and offer him everything we possibly can. Thank you for everything you do, for your spirit and glitter, your guidance and support. Most of all, thank you for Bobb.

This amazing custom art helps both Synergy and Carla. She is fully dedicated to her calling and creating these beautiful works of art are how she puts food on the table. There is no other job and your support means she can continue putting her focus on saving dogs like Bobb who deserve a second chance. Just the other day a dog was saved, Wesley, and he needs medical care, vet visits, specialized quad cart (if he's a candidate), medications, labwork, xrays, life- jacket, therapy, etc. The list is endless, but also so beautiful and inspiring because there are so many incredible tools out there to help our special nuggets!

It is super easy - you send your favorite photos, pick the birch wood size and let the color explosion unfold.

If you would like a custom portrait of your companion animal - email, [email protected]
*Prints of Amaze-Bobb (painting above) will be available for purchase within the upcoming weeks!

Previous works can be viewed via :
- animalsynergy.org/art
- http://on.fb.me/1iuPaej
- & ManRabbit




























Reference


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! Amazing artworks!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Apple!




























If this pic isn't your favorite, you're wrong.









This one is my favorite.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Red is definitely your color Bobb! Such a cutie!!!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Grinding down Bobb's nails has been ongoing (ongrowing? ha). They were great nasty talons when he was rescued in January. When we adopted him at the end of June, they looked like this.









It's been over 4 months. The first ~2 months was daily practice, and he was allowing his back nails no problem. Front was still a struggle. Then about 2-3x/week. We'd stalled behaviorally on making progress with him on his front nails. As soon as the Dremel touched he'd flinch and raise his lip, and sometimes growl. It was really slow going and not much improvement. I finally gave him a week off, partly in frustration and mostly thinking he just need a break. It worked. Tonight he let me go to town on his nails and I got them as short as I could before running out of treats and before he burned out. Success!!!


















More pics of the nail grinding journey.
Amaze-Bobb's front nails - Album on Imgur


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Good job!

Yup, slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Bobb trying a Himalayan chew.




































Edit: Even with our recent fantastic progress on his nails, those talons still drive me crazy!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Bobb did great at rehab today! 2 weeks ago he was overworked and it took him a few days to recover- as in he was crying and yelping any time he got up or was picked up for a day and a half, and then had a slow recovery after. His muscles were so sore and we all felt so bad. I did his PT exercises twice a day as usual but kept it shorter and only did stretches for over a week with no real work. The last several days I could tell he's been back to himself so have started reintroducing his regular routine.

This afternoon he had laser treatment, massage, good stretching, balance work, 1:30 on the vibration board, hopping around the air mattress, then 5-6 minutes of swimming. He did great! Relaxing at home tonight, and will stretch before bed.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

You and Bobb are both amazing, Sibe!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! I got exhausted reading that................................LOL!


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Good Lord, I read through this thread with tears in my eyes. That poor little pup, yet so blessed to finally have a loving family. One thing, none of the pics are showing up. I did click through the links to the Facebook videos. He really is an amazing little guy. So glad that you and your family rescued him.
MULLY


----------



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

That picture is adorable, definitely one I would frame cause he just looks too cute  I'm so glad that he's doing better! What an inspirational, strong little poodle.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Bobb, you are somehow getter cuter which really shouldn't be possible!! I'm so glad he's doing well at rehab and hopefully he won't get overworked there again. Keep going you little champ!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Bobb continues to exceed expectations and possibilities. I have not announced this anywhere else yet so I'm counting on you all to keep it hushed the next couple days until I announce on his page!

I've been wracking my brain trying to think of a worthy birthday present for him (we consider it Jan 20th, the day of his rescue). Something that is a testament to how amazing he is, how much he has overcome, how much he has recovered, how inspiring he is, how resilient he is, and how happy and enthusiastic he is. My best friend was in town and brought him with us to Denali's agility lesson. Before class I had him hopping over a jump bar on the ground and our instructor- who has met him before- was awed by him, as was everyone else and we all spent 15 minutes of class time talking about him. While I've definitely had the thought cross my mind it hasn't been until the past couple months that I've considered him healthy enough. So here is the birthday announcement:

He's starting an agility class! And actually on his birthday, this Wednesday, is when it starts.

We cleared it with his rehab team and will be taking every precaution to keep him safe and do this properly. We _always_ have his safety and physical abilities in mind, as well as asking ourselves if what we want to be is beneficial for him. He *loves* doing cavalettis and jumps will all just be the ground bar, not even set at 2 or 4" up. Ground level only. He's been doing incline work, running up and down ramps to continue strengthening his legs, and he runs a ton during our rehab sessions at home. He will not be doing any contacts (dogwalk is too narrow, A-frame is too steep, teeter is too much impact), or the tire (too tall!), and only sets of 6 weaves done slowly, but he is perfectly capable of doing ground level jumps, hoops, tunnels, barrel, the chute, some weaves, and we're going to have so much fun!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow!!!

What an inspiring little guy! What an amazing team you all are!

(I need to get up off my lazy butt and DO something with my dogs!!!)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! That sounds absolutely delightful!!! You go Bobb...........and hopefully we'll get to see some videos in the near future of Bobb being an Agility Star! LOL! What an inspiration!!!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

So amazing! You go Bobb! I agree, what an amazing team you are! Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

You guys are something else. How "amazing" you have each other! Will follow with interest.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Bobb loved his agility class. Happy 11th birthday, little Bobb!









Video
https://www.facebook.com/amazebobb/videos/vb.924990094205737/1021268564577889/?type=2&theater

With his sisters, Kaytu and Denali.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Just fantastic! Love his little (but huge!) heart and soul! What beautiful sisters he has to look after him!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

That is the most adorable thing I have seen, just love it


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

And it's even deeper now, and supposed to keep snowing through the night and most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He just gets cuter and cuter - so nice to see him having so much fun!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh , he's loving that snow! It shows that nothing is too hard to do for sweet little Bobb! I want to kiss his nose. So precious. ❤


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Holy smokes, his birthday video is getting a lot of attention!
https://www.facebook.com/amazebobb/videos/vb.924990094205737/1038147172890028/?type=2&theater

2,159 shares, over 350 comments, 72,000 views, and over 219,000 people reached so far. Resulting in over 850 new Likes to his page in just 2 days. The amazing thing is not the big numbers. It's the 1 person who contacted Carla (Synergy rescue director) asking to adopt him, because she wanted to help. It's the 1 person whose elderly dog had to be put down not very long ago and they went to the Synergy site and contacted Carla to talk about T-bone, a special needs senior dog, because she was inspired by Bobb's spirit and the love and joy that senior, special needs dogs are capable of.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a beautiful video!! Bobb has been such an inspiration to many and also to the plight of abandoned and neglected dogs everywhere......I bet many hearts were touched by watching this and inspired to adopt a special needs friend of their own!
You go Bobb!!!!!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Once upon a time, Bobb and I were both scared of the scissors. Today I cut my first decent top knot. 









Not perfect, his wavy fur over his right eye is tricky for me, but I didn't have to shave his head this time! He was happy, I was confident with the shears, and even though I've found a couple spots I missed and it's not perfect I'm very pleased and proud for both of us.

Edit: Also, my preference is for it to be short. I like the look better, and it means less brushing and combing


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Who cares about the haircut...........look at that adorable face! All kidding aside, you did really good and it's just right for him!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

You and Bob are both amazing, and his topknot looks lovely.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

You are a good person, pure and simple.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I want to give Bobb a kissy-kissy on the head!! What an amazing sweetheart!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi Sibe
Great job. You and Bobb are amazing!
Cowlicks are a problem, but you have found your way around it!
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Hey everyone! This is Bobb at the groomer today. Yeah. That's Amaze-Bobb. The same Bobb who, less than a year ago, wouldn't let me wipe his face. Wouldn't let me touch his feet. Wouldn't allow a grooming tool of any kind other than a brush touch him. Had to be wrapped in a towel and was screaming and lashing out and panicking for a nail trim (necessary, nails so long his toes twisted). Was utterly terrified and stressed about any kind of grooming. We worked every single day for months, and continue to work at least twice a week on grooming.

Our groomer couldn't get his face today but I can do that well enough at home. Face is the hardest, since his teeth were disgusting and rotting and most were pulled, then he got an abscess and even more were pulled. He'd had constant pain in his mouth and overcoming that sensitivity has been one of our biggest challenges.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Go Bob


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh my gosh, look at Bobb! He's a real Poodle, for sure ! Look at him sitting there letting her do what she and he needed done! And Bobb has a Miami!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!

Didn't get the chance to respond that day while you were here, but you did *such* a beautiful job shaping his topknot in March. I am in awe of your scissor skills, lady !


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Decided to let his legs grow so he could have some poms on his legs. I had this idea that having just two would be adorable. And it is. He'll keep them a month or two until we go to his summer cut and give him a mohawk again.

Thank you for the compliments about his top knot! I was proud of myself, I expected I'd do my best but it wouldn't look good and I've have to shave it down again haha. I was stunned that I did a fairly decent job!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Bob looks amazing! Heart breaking and heart warming.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I LOVE his poodley haircut!!! I think you should leave it.......pom poms and all!!!!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

What a great video. A good cry this morning already! Amaze-Bobb has a lot to teach us all about love, survival, and being positive. And your caring and hard work with him is inspirational. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

About 2 1/2 weeks ago Bobb jammed his front nub pretty bad. We got home form a movie and all three dogs rushed to greet us. Best guess the Bobb got underneath one of the huskies and stepped on. He was screaming. Screaming every breath. Screaming so hard he flipped himself onto his back and kept screaming, eyes wide and ears pinned back, holding his nub out to the side. I couldn't touch him at first, initially just trying to assess what was wrong and then having to wait for him to allow himself to be touched. I finally picked him up, still screaming full force each breath, and held him as tears filled my eyes. I felt his shoulder, upper arm, elbow, and on down as the screaming lessened and turned into whines and cries. I could tell his shoulder and elbow were fine, it was just the very end of his nub.

Because his amputations were not surgical, his front nub has a very sharp point on the bone. I believe it got jammed into the floor and hurt like heck. I gave him tramadol but the rest of the night he was yelping and crying any time something touched his nub, including the bed sheets.

The next day he was slowly better, and that night was ok. The next day started ok but then he became more sensitive again and was yelping and crying that night. That morning he was still very tender and I noticed his nub felt swollen so I called the vet first thing and got an appointment that day. They agree it's a bad bruise (I didn't want to be that a--h--- whose dog broke a leg and never went to the vet!) and put him on Rimadyl.

Rimadyl is hard on their body and he's on a low dose for his size, at 1/4 tablet a day. Within a few days he was back to normal and the vet said to keep him on the Rimadyl to keep the inflammation down.

His recheck is this coming Tuesday.

The vet also noticed his pupils were different sizes and he may have something going on with his eyes. He can definitely see, but we're having them double checked too.

Here is Bobb, mushrooms for scale. Or mushrooms, Bobb for scale!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Wishing you a quick recovery, Amaze-Bobb! Let's hope any inflammation is soon gone.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww Bobb! ....................................


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Poor little thing, bless his heart.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh Bobb, I'm so sorry you had that painful event. Sweet little boy, you never should have had any pain. What a blessing you are with Sibe and her DH.

Sibe, is there any thought Bobb may need a surgical amputation to take the rest of his leg, or does he seem to need part of the limb to add weight for balancing?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I wonder if there would be a way you could keep his little nub padded somehow? 

In my head, I'm picturing a little sock with padding placed over his nub and maybe strapped on like little suspenders somehow? 

I'm sure that must have been not only painful, but frightening (for all of you).

Poor little sweet guy.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

New to this forum, I haven't seen Amaze Bob's thread before. For whatever reason, I am unable to open the initial pictures attached of Bob. I did however, find the post with his Facebook Page and I scrolled through that. I found Bob's incredible Birth Day Video and I watched the entire video with tears pouring down my cheeks and my heart so filled with emotion, I thought it might burst. I have no real words, apart from what has already been written. I have gratefulness that Bob found you and your family. Watching the video, I can feel the emotion and love, the ties of humanity that bind. I can understand that your lives have been forever changed, by having met this wonderful little character, a true angel from the mysteries of above. Happy belated birthday Amaze-Bobb. Your presence on earth was to unite and to teach. What a story you are.......thank you for sharing this journey, 
https://www.facebook.com/amazebobb/?fref=photo
:angel:


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

There is no plan to clean up his nub or amputate further. This is the first time in over a year that he's really whacked it. I don't feel it's worth it to put him under for surgery. He also uses his front nub a lot, so much so that it has a callous along the length of it from using it to push himself up. It's very functional. He also loves to "reach" and extend it. I do think it helps with balance too.

We've thought about trying some kind of padding, like with a bit of squishy foam on the end, but I think it would just be bulky and cumbersome. 99.9% of the time it's very functional and pain-free.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Amazing People. Amazing grace...


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Kassie said:


> New to this forum, I haven't seen Amaze Bob's thread before. For whatever reason, I am unable to open the initial pictures attached of Bob. I did however, find the post with his Facebook Page and I scrolled through that. I found Bob's incredible Birth Day Video and I watched the entire video with tears pouring down my cheeks and my heart so filled with emotion, I thought it might burst. I have no real words, apart from what has already been written. I have gratefulness that Bob found you and your family. Watching the video, I can feel the emotion and love, the ties of humanity that bind. I can understand that your lives have been forever changed, by having met this wonderful little character, a true angel from the mysteries of above. Happy belated birthday Amaze-Bobb. Your presence on earth was to unite and to teach. What a story you are.......thank you for sharing this journey,
> https://www.facebook.com/amazebobb/?fref=photo
> :angel:


Beautifully written, thank you.

I'm not sure what happened to the original post, if I moved the source of those pics or deleted them. All the pics are on his FB though, execpt the exceptionally graphic ones. There are some that I've only posted on Reddit in /r/WTF which ironically is what catapulted his story and brought him so much fame.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry he got hurt. I'm glad he's doing better. That must have been awful for all of you. You're doing an amazing thing. Big hugs to you all.


----------

